# AmD 7th Traffic Police Q&A Opportunity.



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK Chaps the main AmD RR thread is here:-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 87;start=0 
Post on that thread if your Coming.

Big Cuddly John....  ;D

Has arranged for a Traffic Officer friend to be at AmD from around 10.30 to with a VASCAR equipped Police Car and a Laser gun, possibly a radar gun.

Could I ask you for some posts relating to questions you may have on the law, traffic policeing.

suggestions for demonstrations you may like to see having an opportunity to speak to the officer with kit is rare.

BigJon assures me he wont arrest me...I mean that he is a "Real World" Officer is quite open and friendly.  ;D

However please bear in mind there may be hightened police awareness in the AmD area so drive safe.

Suggestions? Questions? please .......


----------



## ddycool (Dec 9, 2003)

A "Real World" Officer ?

Does this mean you could test the effectiveness of your garage door opener with his laser & ask for his opinions (on legality) and advice about police awareness of these devices?

- or am I being naive?

???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can I have a ride with the whoo-whoos going? ;D


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

> Can I have a ride with the whoo-whoos going? Â ;D


 ;D ;D ;D ;D love it!


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Sounds like another photo opportunity!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What about a current topic? Window Tinting?
:-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Seems like Im gonna be in big trouble. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is he going to be on duty and "check us" out? Or is he coming as an off duty and a friend "enthusiast of the TT?


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Kevin will be 'off duty', he lives in the real world, he is not there to issue NIP's.

If you think something on your car is illegal then ask him.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

please Please PLEASE!!!!!

can we line up several TTs (as if in a normal driving situation, one behind t'other). But stationary to makes things easier.

All cars to have (various) radar / laser detectors.

Can we then point radar / laser at front car and see how many other detectors pick it up?

Can we then try it again with the Garage door opener somewhere in the line (but not in front).

Bear with me. (please )

object of the excersize:

Want to fit a garage door opener to my car.

However - if, lets say, I get zapped - would it be possible that it might have been someone else's completly illegal radar / laser jammer which knackered the cops technology?

Might be quite handy to know incase they decide to have a roadside discussion....

thank you!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure lots is possible given the time but I'll see what could be arranged, perhaps some time towards the end of AmD RR sessions at 2pm ish may be beneficial to allow for a less distractive approach to demonstrations.

I am keen on all the suggestions but the RR will need some attention more so as they are short staffed.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Any chance of a WPC giving handcuff demonstrations? I've been a naughty boy recently.[smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ddycool (Dec 9, 2003)

> Could I ask you for some posts relating to questions you may have on the law, traffic policeing.


It would be useful to know at what level over the speed limit speed an officer is likely to book a driver?

I have heard that it is normally at 10% + 2mph over the limit, but others say that it is more likely to be higher than that.

I'm sure it varies between police authorities and even between individual officers - but what are their general guidelines?

???


----------



## martfargo (Feb 11, 2003)

Would it possible to ask the nice friendly officer if he aware of any forthcoming speedtrap devices that will render all detection equipment u/s ???

Heard a rumour that there is some new technology on its way that will make our laser detecters as good as a Harry moss alarm.

Very interested on his views about garage door openers as well and whether they have successfully prosecuted anyone for having one without owning a garage


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What about tracker devices. Supposed that all forces have these now. Will he be able to demo or show the equipment?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> What about tracker devices. Supposed that all forces have these now. Will he be able to demo or show the equipment?


You going to let us set yours off?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

They must have some device that gives off a signal in order to check the thing works? You could have it in your car clived ( they may not be able to catch you!) ;D



> You going to let us set yours off? Â


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can someone PLEASE take a tape measure and get underneath a V6!!!!??

pretty please 

with sugar on!


----------



## sweeTT (Feb 3, 2003)

Wak 
I am not going to able to attend on saturday :'( due to work Ba*****s .
Sorry maybe next time


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

As an added bonus, depending on your point of view, there will also now be a â€˜speed enforcement vanâ€™. Yep, one of those things horrible white things you love to see as you whistle round the corner on full throttle.

Both units, traffic car and enforcement van, will be at AMD just after 1030.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks John, can I claim diplomatic immunity! ;D


----------

